# MF's for Lowveld



## Dori (May 12, 2009)

A funny thing happened when I sent Simone an e-mail, requesting the estimated fees for 2011.  We have always paid and deposited 2 years in advance, every April.  She replied, saying to contact them in December.  I guess they don't want to let us deposit so early anymore.   

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 12, 2009)

*Paying Ahead On Lowveld Lodge Levies.*




Dori said:


> A funny thing happened when I sent Simone an e-mail, requesting the estimated fees for 2011.  We have always paid and deposited 2 years in advance, every April.  She replied, saying to contact them in December.  I guess they don't want to let us deposit so early anymore.


To take advantage of a (possibly temporary) favorable exchange rate, I told Simone I wanted to send 3*,*000 Rand as an advance payment toward future Lowveld Lodge levies.  

Simone said OK.  I sent the money via American Express.  I got a Clearance Code following their receipt of the payment, & then a message from RCI-SA saying that my (future) Lowveld Lodge week was banked for exchange.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Alan, I'll try that.  Our loonie is faring a bit better right now (for us) so it would be good if we can do this.

Dori


----------

